# And the Wait Begins...



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just filed my Form 4 for a Gemtech Trek 5.56 suppressor today... looks like it will take between 6 & 9 months for approval and release of my $200 tax stamp.







Gonna be a long wait, but worth it. After using my first suppressor, I'm hooked.... next I'll look into a 9mm one.


----------

